# Bench grinder wire wheel guarding



## Alpha-Dave (4 Aug 2021)

Hi all, having added an 8” wire wheel to my new (ancient) Wolf grinder, I’m not sure what to do about the guards for it.

1) Many high and low cost systems with wire wheels have guards around the wheel and a front platform identical to the one for the grinding wheels.

2) Some examples have large boxes around them to catch the rubbish, and not have any small gaps that objects and fingers could get caught in.

3) Some do away with guards all together to remove any chance of pinch-points.

Any thoughts on best practice? I’m between putting the the guards and platform back, or building a box for if. 

All thoughts welcome!


----------



## Sideways (4 Aug 2021)

Even at under 2000 rpm a wire wheel in a drill press spits bristles hard enough to stick you through a couple of layers of clothing. Your bench grinder will presumably be spinning at 2800rpm. Full face visor would be a must IMO, and guarding a good idea.


----------



## TFrench (4 Aug 2021)

Tricky one. The one at work has the normal wheel guards but no tool rest. Works well I think. The one I have at home has a big shround and extraction hood. Its lethal - you have to put your hands pretty much inside it if the part is small, and if its big it clashes with the guards. Definitely made an error in selling my old RJH....


----------



## Alpha-Dave (5 Aug 2021)

Thanks both, having tried a couple of configurations, I have decided that it’s definitely safer to treat it as a grinding wheel (with the associated tool rest and guarding) rather than a polishing mop.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (25 Aug 2021)

I always wear a full shield when using a wire wheel.


----------



## clogs (25 Aug 2021)

full face mask and stand to one side of the wheel.....


----------



## Fergie 307 (26 Aug 2021)

For what it's worth mine is fully shielded and with a rest. It will spit wired at you so wear a shield, and if you do small stuff then a good quality hand held vice is handy so you don't get your hands in harm's way. I always break in a new wheel by having a good go at an old file I keep for the purpose. Running it against that with a bit of pressure for a couple of minutes takes the edge off the bristles so it burnishes rather than cuts, if that's what you want.


----------



## Rorschach (26 Aug 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> Running it against that with a bit of pressure for a couple of minutes takes the edge off the bristles so it burnishes rather than cuts, if that's what you want.



If you want the opposite you can "sharpen" the wires using an angle grinder while it's running.

I just stand to the side of mine and wear good goggles, never yet had a wire stick in me.


----------

